# GTO meet in Columbus GA



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok guys/gals i am asking for 66-74 gto's and 04-06 gto's to come to B Merrell's in Columbus Ga on july 29th at 3pm est. Kids can come. Happy hour 2-6:30- $1 margarita and $1 off domestic draft and .50 of domestic bottle beer. No pitchers of beer sold but they have any kind of beer you can think of. here is a link for directions http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?a...y&csz=columbus+ga&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=
7600 Veterans Pkwy Columbus, GA 31909-2522.
here are some pic of the meet we had in Atlanta 
















































*Confrimed:*
EEZGOAT
Strychnine
raven 1124
Cyclone Chris
TA455 aka John
Sinfull
Little Man Big Goat
Rob from montgomery
goatfarmer
Sappy96
05GTO6.0
Georgia Rocker
Maria S.
GTO Jerry
jonfor
Xcaliber

Maybe's:
Tanglewood
Hitman
AUGTO
CenterMass
GADrummah
Warner Robins GTO
BjSchubert


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ok is this a bad thread:willy:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I think you and I are the only one's from Alabama on this forum, so don't feel bad. I should be good on both of those dates.


----------



## rgraulic (Sep 16, 2005)

I would be interseted! I own a 04 and own the meineke on veterans parkway. keep in touch if you can get something going


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome and john told us about you. i seen your car on a tv add i do belive:cool wait. naw that was a black one


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if you take a look at the confrimed, to give you an idea on how i am voting this. cyclone chris says the 29th. with 3 other "either day", this gives us a total of 4 for the 29th of july. i hope that was not confusing for anyone:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ttt .. so far it is being voted toward the 29th

post up


----------



## rgraulic (Sep 16, 2005)

When you all decide on a date ,you can reach me at 706 576 6729

thanks
Robert


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sure will. so far looks like the 29th of july


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

lets post up. this event will be on the 29th of july (saturday) not the 22nd:cheers


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool! Count me in. Can't wait to see all of your rides and compare notes.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

goatfarmer said:


> Cool! Count me in. Can't wait to see all of your rides and compare notes.


cool hope to see you:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cough cough. just clearing my throat


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump :seeya: hey we get new members everyday


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess I'll go


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

just added one more to the confrimed list. arty: ttt


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bumping


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

I know some guys with GTO's that know some guys with GTO's....I'll tell them! Maybe they all will attend.!!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

goatfarmer said:


> I know some guys with GTO's that know some guys with GTO's....I'll tell them! Maybe they all will attend.!!!!


great!!!!! spread the word to all the heard:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i added another arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

a maybe for jonfor


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i added another arty:


I still have'nt seen you around town. I know you have'nt seen me either, at least in my SRT-6. I drive my T/A most days.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

WS6Vert said:


> I still have'nt seen you around town. I know you have'nt seen me either, at least in my SRT-6. I drive my T/A most days.


just got back in town on tuesday. when i see you, i will more than likely be in my s-10 or 2006 SV6. one place you will see me for sure is at this meet on 7-29-06 at about 1:30 or 2 pm. (i have to be there early to set up)


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

and another. thats 14 for sures and 6 maybe's


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i went to the meeting place today to have a look see. outside will have over 50 seats with shade. but i told them to change it to the bar side which is inside so we can be in the a/c. it will hold us. but some of use will have to eat at the bar on a stool. it will be to hot to be outside at that time of day. there it is. we will have good eye sight of our cars from inside


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## sig229 (Sep 21, 2005)

I would be there, but unfortunately I am stuck in Baghdad. I asked my boss if I could go. He said no, that a GTO meet was not a good enough reason to come back to the states two months early. I disagree.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sig229 said:


> I would be there, but unfortunately I am stuck in Baghdad. I asked my boss if I could go. He said no, that a GTO meet was not a good enough reason to come back to the states two months early. I disagree.


:rofl: how dare he say that


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i just added 2 more to the list. thats 16 goats for sure. see yall in a few hours:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Make it 17!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks EEZ for setting this up, I had a good time and here are some pictures;


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i would do it again toarty:


----------



## Mea Toy (Aug 21, 2006)

*GTO CRUISE IN - BBQ In Barnesville GA Sept 9th*

Hey you guys.... if you hadn't seen or heard.....

Pnut and me - Mea Toy are having a GTO Crusie in BBQ...

Here's the details and by the way.... thanks for putting the Columbus, GA get together - we had fun!

www.shipperscarriers.com/party.htm

Tell others.... more than welcome to come! arty:


----------

